

iKeyboard: 33 days left, already 440% funded. Why? It's a very cool idea. - shawndumas
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1030552097/ikeyboard-0?ref=live

======
joezydeco
Yes, it's a very cool idea. Just better hope that Apple never changes the key
layout on you...

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Why would that be a problem? Products become obsolete all the time, especially
in the gadget world. The answer would be to add a new model for newer hardware
/ OSs.

------
crikli
I just put in $55; this is a really slick idea.

